# Marx 416 floodlight tower bulb



## AmericaWestLines (Apr 7, 2014)

this tower came with Floodlights! The bulbs looked just like typical floodlights. I hooked it up, they didn't work. I tightened one, it worked. I tightened the other, it broke. I can find regular bulbs to replace it, but the flood looks so much better. Has anyone seen them? Where can I get them?


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Pictures?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is a picture of the 416, just looks like a clear bulb?
What does your bulb look like? Is that what you have?


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*bulbs*

Hi,everybody. My suggestion would be Jeff at ttender. Looks like a Marx light and for a few bucks you can get them. They are a screw in bulb,I think. I got a lite tower with either four or eight bulbs and I`ve never seen a bulb like it has. I took one out and can`t get it back in.[not the 416 tho]. Mine is a plugin bulb. I also got one like yours that screw in.I think I got 6 or eight from Jeff. He Has a webpage.

Hope this helps,sanepilot


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They are a _itch to get back in, even harder to get out if they are screwed in tight with a coat of rust on them. Especially if you have large fingers! 

There is a seller on e bay that sells 8 packs of all kinds of bulbs, packs them real nice and he does have some hard to find bulbs.

I will see if I can find him.


----------



## AmericaWestLines (Apr 7, 2014)

In my picture it is tough to see the bulb. I 've searched for a pic online and found nothing good. I will attempt a better shot when I get back to town. I don't dare try to take it out for a pic. I removed the base of the broken one. Will it have #'s on it?


----------



## AmericaWestLines (Apr 7, 2014)

I haven't looked closely enough to see if the globe ( FE 3.75 flood shape ) itself is frosted or if it looks like it because the back side is painted. It appeared to me that both bulbs were the same until I broke one.
Only # I see is 12v. Also looks like it says japan. Did we get bulbs from japan before the war?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks like a normal bulb to me? I cant get good detail from the picture. Does it have an indentation in the middle? Could it be a bulb for the lionel light tower? If you just want it frosted maybe you could hit it with a peice of steel wool or nail polish? Just an idea!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think the bulbs that you have were replaced at one time?
Are you saying that the back half of the bulb is frosted or white?
I just use 12 volt clear ones in mine.

I can't find the guy on e bay that I bought bulbs from.

Give Jeff a call he should have what you are looking for.
Good seller the Traintender is.:thumbsup:

http://www.ttender.com/index.htm


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Three pictures, the first is the lionel bulb with the depression. The next two are of a bulb with nail polish around the back, not silver but you get the idea. When painting bulbs with nailpolish it usually takes two coats and a clear coat to make it scratch resistant. Is any thing here remotely what your talking about?


----------



## AmericaWestLines (Apr 7, 2014)

sjm9911

that dimple may be it, although I see different markings on the base. I will use it tho! Since mine is in the reflector I cannot see the whole globe. The one I broke shattered into such small pieces I could not put enough together to tell . Is that the airport beacon bulb? Is it a blinker?


----------



## AmericaWestLines (Apr 7, 2014)

I removed to find out. It is a "button".


----------



## AmericaWestLines (Apr 7, 2014)

frosted button bulb


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Done a whole lotta digging around, found this http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/cd/marx/marx139.pdf

It lists the bulb as a 6-8v B-18 part number, which crosses to a #50. http://chuckstrains.com/50-CLEAR-SCREW-BASE-6-8v-BULB-50.htm;jsessionid=9B8633A562A9B4E22060AD041FA94D1A.m1plqscsfapp06


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Kwikster said:


> Done a whole lotta digging around, found this http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/cd/marx/marx139.pdf
> 
> It lists the bulb as a 6-8v B-18 part number, which crosses to a #50. http://chuckstrains.com/50-CLEAR-SCREW-BASE-6-8v-BULB-50.htm;jsessionid=9B8633A562A9B4E22060AD041FA94D1A.m1plqscsfapp06


I think I got 12v in mine? I will have to check.
Mine are not hooked up on the table yet.
What will happen if i run 12v in them?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

As long as the wire can handle it, it will be fine. I looked at mine but I rewired them all. You could always run them at a lower voltage, the bulbs will last longer.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> As long as the wire can handle it, it will be fine. I looked at mine but I rewired them all. You could always run them at a lower voltage, the bulbs will last longer.


I will have to check mine, I know I put bulbs in and tested them real quick but never hooked them up yet.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Should be fine ed, you unplug everything when you done right? Anything happens and you'll smell it first!


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

When I pulled the original bulb from the headlight on my 2026 it was stamped 7.5 volts. Remember, way back when 12v automotive systems were still fairly new, so a lot of things used 6v bulbs for cost savings as they were common. So, depending on the age of an item, a 6v bulb may have been what was called for. When changing to a 12v bulb, you may need to dial back the voltage or risk heating the component.

EDIT: The wiring will handle things just fine, likely as not lighting is run at lower voltages than accessories or the effect is too much.

Carl


----------



## AmericaWestLines (Apr 7, 2014)

Kwikster said:


> Done a whole lotta digging around, found this http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/cd/marx/marx139.pdf
> 
> It lists the bulb as a 6-8v B-18 part number, which crosses to a #50. http://chuckstrains.com/50-CLEAR-SCREW-BASE-6-8v-BULB-50.htm;jsessionid=9B8633A562A9B4E22060AD041FA94D1A.m1plqscsfapp06


I imagine a 12v bulb would not have been the norm in 1939. My 1040 transformer has only variable voltage so the light will get up to 10 volts. That must be why Grampa changed over to 12v. 
Thanks for the help everyone! It has been fun learning about this new world. I never thought I would spend hours researching a light bulb!


----------



## AmericaWestLines (Apr 7, 2014)

Related Question
Does anyone know the years that this tower was produced? I see no markings on it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They were made in the late thirties.
Though they are not rare, a lot were made.

I like them, am I am sure others do to, so who knows what they will be worth years from now.

Marx made a lot of their stuff from the same pieces. 
The black base, red square pillar, the red latticework tower, and the black platform on top were used in other items too.
This kept their costs down as they made a lot of pieces up and just used them in other items too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is the 413a switchmen's tower made by Marx, notice the parts. Some are the same as in the 416 light tower.


----------



## AmericaWestLines (Apr 7, 2014)

I figured the tower was purchased at the same time as the train, 39 or 40. When I received this train I saw Marx name on the box, but thought it was a certain style of railroad tower and it was a Lionel accessory. I didn't know Marx was a company, even tho I'm from the Big Wheel era. 
I plan to add 1 or 2 more towers for lighting. 
I see the bulb in the picture is also a button bulb! It must have been a common replacement.


----------



## AmericaWestLines (Apr 7, 2014)

my tower bulb


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool bulb, did you find one? Does the train tender have them ? 
Side note ed, I agree with kwikster, you'll be running more off the transformer so the load will be lessoned.


----------



## AmericaWestLines (Apr 7, 2014)

Train tender has the ones in the pic of 4 bulbs. I'll see if phoenix shops have them. A regular bulb will do for now, the reflector that needs one faces away from me


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Cool bulb, did you find one? Does the train tender have them ?
> Side note ed, I agree with kwikster, you'll be running more off the transformer so the load will be lessoned.


I have all my lights and accessories running off a CW 80 watt transformer right now.
The ZW is just for the trains.
I have another small one for the turntable.
When I used up the 80 watt, I have another CW 80 to hook up.

If I use that up I have another box filled with all sorts of transformers, though some need work.
Some are just real old, those are finds from the dump by my bro in law.


----------



## AmericaWestLines (Apr 7, 2014)

big ed said:


> I have all my lights and accessories running off a CW 80 watt transformer right now.


I plan to use wallwarts for lights, 3.5 to 5.5 volt. I don't want my lights on the train transformer any longer, I hate the on / off with the train. I also have different volt requirements for different lights. 

More efficient? cooler? I don't know.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AmericaWestLines said:


> I plan to use wallwarts for lights, 3.5 to 5.5 volt. I don't want my lights on the train transformer any longer, I hate the on / off with the train. I also have different volt requirements for different lights.
> 
> More efficient? cooler? I don't know.


I never saw a bulb like that. I have a whole bunch of transformers doing nothing, I can control the voltage with them, I can dim or brighten the lights as I see fit. I have another transformer just for the trains.

You could use some LEDs for some things on your layout if you want. Some of the wall warts are 14 volt, You could get a step down converter for them.

Check out this video,


----------

